
Ask HN: What podcasts would you recommend? - flyingkiwi44
I have a good number of hours each week when I&#x27;m commuting and I have found podcasts to be a good use of that time.  I&#x27;m sure many others on here have found the same.  I&#x27;m on the look out for some more science and tech podcasts.  What podcasts would you recommend to other HN readers?
======
jetti
I have been binging on Darknet Diaries
([https://darknetdiaries.com/](https://darknetdiaries.com/)) Each episode
deals with various aspects of infosec. The description given on the website
is:

"This is a podcast about hackers, breaches, APTs, hacktivism, cybercrime, and
all the things that dwell on the hidden parts of the network."

------
flyingkiwi44
The Skeptics' Guide to the Universe -
[https://www.theskepticsguide.org/podcasts](https://www.theskepticsguide.org/podcasts)
\- Fun science and critical thinking podcast. Has been around for over 10
years. Worth it just for the Science or Fiction game each week.

Escape Pod -
[http://escapepod.org/category/podcasts/](http://escapepod.org/category/podcasts/)
\- Weekly science fiction podcast magazine. The quality and variety of the
stories is amazing. I have found lots of new authors via the stories from this
podcast. (Also has Pseudopod for horror fiction, PodCastle for fantasy, and
Cast of Wonders for YA fiction)

The Infinite Monkey Cage -
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00snr0w/episodes/downloads](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00snr0w/episodes/downloads)
\- Witty, irreverent look at the world through scientists' eyes. From the BBC
with Brian Cox and Robin Ince.

Daniel and Jorge Explain the Universe -
[https://www.iheart.com/podcast/105-daniel-and-jorge-
explain-...](https://www.iheart.com/podcast/105-daniel-and-jorge-
explain-t-29862087/) \- A fun-filled discussion of the big, mind-blowing,
unanswered questions about the Universe. By a CERN Physicist (Daniel) and the
author of PhD Comics (Jorge).

LRC Presents: All the President's Lawyers -
[https://www.kcrw.com/news/shows/lrc-presents-all-the-
preside...](https://www.kcrw.com/news/shows/lrc-presents-all-the-presidents-
lawyers) \- An in-depth and often humorous look at President Trump's Legal
issues. I know, not quite the normal HN sort of content, but worth it.

FiveThirtyEight Politics - [https://fivethirtyeight.com/tag/politics-
podcast/](https://fivethirtyeight.com/tag/politics-podcast/) \- A geeky look
at (mostly US) politics and polling.

Talk Nerdy with Cara Santa Maria -
[https://www.carasantamaria.com/podcast](https://www.carasantamaria.com/podcast)
\- "conversations with interesting people about interesting topics". Cara is
an great science communicator and is well worth listening to on this and the
The Skeptics' Guide to the Universe podcast.

